# Tampa LM Bass Jon Boats Only! (Updated 9/2) Tournment



## inman59 (Jul 2, 2008)

TAMPA BAY LARGE MOUTH BASS TOURNMENT
HILLSBOROUGH RIVER TAMPA, FL
JON BOATS / TIN BOATS ONLY


TOURNAMENT INFORMATION 
Director: John Inman 
Contact Phone: (813) 323-2151 
County: Hillsborough 
Water Body: Hillsborough River and connected water bodies 
Launch Site: Fowler/Morris Bridge Road Boat Ramp 
Tournament Date: Sunday, September 7, 2008 
Weigh-in Station: Fowler/Morris Bridge Road 
Boat Ramp Start Time: 08:00 AM 
End Time: 12:00 PM 
Weigh-in Time: 12:00 PM
Teams: 10 Teams Maximum

BASIC RULES
**Must be a Tin Boat**
1) NO LIVE BAIT
2) 3 Fish Total Weight (LM)
3) 14 Inch Fish Min.
4) Minus 4oz. For Dead Fish
5) 2 Angler teams (Singles OK)
6) Only Leave Boat for Bathroom
7) 1 Rod Per Angler in Water
NORMAL X-TREME BFA RULES APPLY

ENTRY FEES AND PAYOUT

$25 Entry Per Team with 90% Pay Back
Will Pay 1st (50%), 2nd (25%), and 3rd (15%)

$5 Big Fish Pot

PLEASE RSVP BY SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 6, 2008!!!

**Changed Entry Fee and Pay out due to input from anglers...


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2008)

I think thats a great idea! 

The only thing you might need is a permit for an organized event. Your biggest challenge is to gather enough interest from jon boat owners and organize them to do it. I wish I was closer to you, I would love to take part. 

Also you have to make sure everyone has a working cooler/livewell......

Many ideas! 


If you have enough jon boaters in your area and you need a special forum thread (If you don't have a website already), maybe we can create something here on Tinboats to help organize and announce. Just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2008)

and 

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool idea! Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## inman59 (Jul 2, 2008)

Come on tampa guys give me some input!!!


----------



## captclay (Jul 2, 2008)

Good Idea inman. I am about 100miles from you and would love to come. Keep us posted.


----------



## kemical (Jul 2, 2008)

IM DOWN!! theres a park , lake park north tampa by van dyke, it sTM only,, huge lake,, an option,, boat ramp, picnic tables, playground for the kids, can be a family event also theres shelters also with Barb q grills in each shelter, great park,,, 
i live 2 mins from the park, ill be there 4th july all day.


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2008)

So far it looks like 3....any way to get more jon boat owners from that area involved? 

Any local tackle shops to throw up a flyer...or local forum to get more people?


----------



## kemical (Jul 3, 2008)

heres a local shop inman59, grand opening was last saturday,,, https://www.bluewaterfishingsupply.com/
can ask these guys if they care to put there name on the flyer,,,hmmm,, who knows maybe they would since they just open,,

hey Jim, wanna put your website on it?? (of course with your permission)..


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

Why not! If it gets positive response...It would be good for all! :beer:


----------



## inman59 (Jul 3, 2008)

sounds great guys ill keep everyone posted.. i looking into the legal part of it now... i will make a flyer as soon as i figure out the legal part, the date, and the place... keep the suggestions coming!!!


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

Decide if it will be a singles tournament or 2 man team.

Then some rules

1, Need a functioning livewell
2, 12 inch fish minimum
3, Dead fish are -4oz.
4,Any ties are broken by person with the biggest fish
5, Can only leave boat to go to bathroom
6, 1 rod in the water at a time per angler
7, Typical Bass tourney rules apply...No live bait
8, No Trolling.


----------



## kemical (Jul 3, 2008)

and time, ,of course,, check in, or weigh in! 

gotta bust out macgyver. to create a portable livewell. lol :!: :!: :LOL22:


----------



## kemical (Jul 16, 2008)

hey what ever happen to this idea???.. lol come on now,, i wanna go fishing!!!


----------



## captclay (Jul 16, 2008)

I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## The Grifter (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in as well. It is only a short trip to Tampa for me.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah, I know a guy that works in Clearwater that might be interested too.


----------



## inman59 (Jul 17, 2008)

Let the games Begin!!!


----------



## inman59 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kemical (Sep 2, 2008)

Riverhills Drive, Temple Terrace??

is that on fletcher ave or by fowler ave,, trying to google map it,, i know theres a boat ramp of fletcher ave,, next to lake lettuce park

please let us know what park,ramp, etc 

thanks.


----------



## inman59 (Sep 2, 2008)

I use the riverhills park boat ramp, elementry school...


----------



## kemical (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## kemical (Sep 2, 2008)

inman59 said:


> Thanks for the reply... It is by riverhills park, elementry school...



im google mapping it, and it doesnt show anywhere,, sorry man,, cant find this park, or school..


----------



## inman59 (Sep 2, 2008)

Oppssss....


----------



## kemical (Sep 2, 2008)

maybe this is it,,
https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=riverhills+park&sll=28.070432,-82.377849&sspn=0.00301,0.00434&ie=UTF8&ll=28.021738,-82.387515&spn=0.006024,0.012757&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A

401 South Riverhills Drive, Temple Terrace, Florida (Riverhills Park)


----------



## inman59 (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a boat ramp i use


----------



## kemical (Sep 2, 2008)

sweet gonna go this weekend to check it out!!


----------



## inman59 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT please call to RSVP


----------



## shamoo (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats tourneyment sounds good, the pay out, if I may make a suggestion, maybe something like this: 1st (50%)
2nd(30%)
3rd(20%)
Lunker optional 5 bucks a head, that way first 3 teams get something.


----------



## inman59 (Sep 2, 2008)

Changed payout!!!! Thanks


----------



## kemical (Sep 2, 2008)

DAMNNNN,,, THIS WEEKEND,, too soon,,,lol,,, when is the next tourny,,, ill go but i dont know the waters, thats a disadvantage,,, would like to know the area better before we go out and try to catch absolutely nothing... and people who have fish finders i think thats cheating,,lol but oh well where the challenge in that,,lol...


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 2, 2008)

> ...and people who have fish finders i think thats cheating,,lol but oh well where the challenge in that,,lol...




Lol, my FF has shown _lots_ of fish before...................never did catch any of 'em, lol :lol:


----------



## inman59 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KMixson (Sep 2, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > ...and people who have fish finders i think thats cheating,,lol but oh well where the challenge in that,,lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't trust them too much myself other than for depth finders. I have never seen one of those blips on the screen take off at the exact time I hook a fish.


----------



## kemical (Sep 3, 2008)

Q. trolling motors only? , or can we also use small motors?


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2008)

kemical said:


> Q. trolling motors only? , or can we also use small motors?



I thought on the flyer it said Electric only!


----------



## kemical (Sep 3, 2008)

it doesnt say ..


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2008)

kemical said:


> it doesnt say ..




Your right!

This is where I thought it said Electric only. #-o 

JON BOATS / TIN BOATS ONLY


----------



## inman59 (Sep 3, 2008)

It is open to small motors also.. just nothing over 30... as long as its a tin boat... might go with stick steer/tiller only in the future but im just trying to get a crowd the first time...


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2008)

inman59 said:


> It is open to small motors also.. just nothing over 30... as long as its a tin boat... might go with stick steer/tiller only in the future but im just trying to get a crowd the first time...



How many people have you gotten so far?

Have you added this to any other forum?


----------



## kemical (Sep 3, 2008)

oh,, i just noticed,, in the flyer its a diff location than riverhills park..

Launch Site: Fowler/Morris Bridge Road Boat Ramp ??

fowler doesnt hit morris bridge road.. fletcher becomes morris bridge rd
.....

I JUST FOUND WHAT THE FLYER MEANS THERES TWO MORRIS BRIDGE RDS,,

HERES THE ONE YOUR TALKING ABOUT,,(Rotary Riverfront Park)
https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Rotary+Riverfront+Park&sll=28.095114,-82.311244&sspn=0.024078,0.043559&ie=UTF8&ll=28.054636,-82.362775&spn=0.003011,0.005445&t=h&z=18&msa=0&msid=100845217914306533859.00044f8fe11cf07655b68

HERES THE ADDRESS FOR YOU TOM TOM/GARMIN USERS
11700 Terrace Point Court, Temple Terrace, Florida


----------



## inman59 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have three teams already...

And I put flyers up at a few local bait shops...

As far as other forums I haven't... Anyone who would like to repost them in other places is awesome!!!

**Thanks for the tom/tom address, That is the only leagal place to launch and weight-in on this part of the Hillsborough river...**


----------



## kemical (Sep 3, 2008)

were in.

Team: Tampa United 12' jon (tin) motor and trolling motor.
1. Kenn 
2. Homero


----------



## inman59 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2008)

Inman59,

Can I donate a Sebile magic Swimmer swimbait to either the winner or Big Fish (you decide) from Tinboats.net? I can send it out to you or the winner when I get back from my trip.


----------



## inman59 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Jim!!! Sounds good! I give you the winners info...


----------



## kemical (Sep 3, 2008)

jajaja,, you keep changing the info on da tourny,, its kool,,,
how many teams you have so far??

my crazy buddy, just told me he wants to try bass fishing with artificial shrimp,,lol
he used to do it in cuba, he said he used to fish in freshwater rivers with shrimp,, 
i said what???? never heard of that , does shrimp attract bass???


----------



## inman59 (Sep 3, 2008)

You never know... hey check out the website im fixing up...

https://www.x-tremebfa.com/


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 3, 2008)

> ...i said what???? never heard of that , does shrimp attract bass???




Saw a fella fishing at city park last summer using shrimp................and pulled-in 3 spotted bass while I was there! My plastics didn't get a nibble that day, lol.


----------



## kemical (Sep 3, 2008)

does that river have 14" bass?? 

oh btw.. awesome set up on the website..
i might be applying to become a member..lol


----------



## inman59 (Sep 3, 2008)

you have pm


----------



## kemical (Sep 3, 2008)

when will the website be officially up? are you doing this website on your own?


----------



## inman59 (Sep 3, 2008)

yes the website will be finished shortly... I used to do web design for a living so yes im doing it on my own.. trying to brush up on my skills again


----------



## kemical (Sep 3, 2008)

inman59 said:


> yes the website will be finished shortly... I used to do web design for a living so yes im doing it on my own.. trying to brush up on my skills again



sweet man,, i used also,, have a bs degree in web design @ graphixs,, then switched to medical career,,

i used to love doing it, but got burn ,, but i still tweek some sites,,
still use dreamweaver and PS2,,

let me know if u need any help.. 
i just dont do coding,,, like php, etc etc,, basic html stuff,

2 website i still manage,,
https://www.unitedmedicalcare.com, this is my clinic website

https://www.tampaunited.com i used to play tournament paintball and i was huge part of this team,(organization) but had to quit cuz of gas prices etc etc,, in 3 yrs this hobby i spent almost $20,000 ,,crazy,, i found fishing i dnt spend that much,,lol


----------



## kemical (Sep 4, 2008)

i have a question, i bought this 5 gallon bucket with the box that gives air & hose thingy @ walmart i usually use it for night fishing for like bait and fish that i catch, is that ok for a livewell in this tourny??
and will the fish stay alive ??


----------



## inman59 (Sep 4, 2008)

I believe that would work... its okay with me.. if the fish die I just have to do a report and it's ok just cant happen again...


----------



## redbug (Sep 4, 2008)

the site looks good 
things you might want to consider adding to your rules.
your short fish rule is losing the weight for that fish ? most tournament trails give a 1 pound penalty for a short fish 
will you have a courtesy bard so the competitors can check before weigh in?
your tournaments hours are posted What happens if you are late? 
Also I would add that culing must be done on the water and at no time can you have more than 3 fish in your live well. 
Can you cule a dead fish? 
No visibly distressed fish will be weighed in ( this protects you from someone bringing in caged fish)
These are some of the questions I have had to answer at the tournaments i run, I dont want to cause any trouble but you will have guys that are just in it for the money
the 5 gallon bucket is way to small to use for a live well get yourself a min. 40 quart cooler and place your pump in that and be sure to change the water every few hours the more often the better.

Wayne


----------



## inman59 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for the input... ill get on the rules


----------



## kemical (Sep 4, 2008)

cant wait for this weekend!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## inman59 (Sep 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kemical (Sep 5, 2008)

ttt???


----------



## redbug (Sep 5, 2008)

to the top... it keeps the post active on the view new post list


----------



## kemical (Sep 5, 2008)

ahhh!!!..lol..

well i got my boat register today, and i got a title being sent to me in the mail. sweet!! putting the stickers on the boat tomarrow.. getting ready for this tourny!! getting mentally warmed up and working out,,lol.. got my 80's head ban on and sweating,,lol

got a new scale and a measuring tape! hahaha


----------



## inman59 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok guys Ive talked to a few of you but I only have two serious RSVP so if your coming I need to know... I am not going to do this if I dont have at least 5 boats registered by midnight tonight... I'll be up all night!!! Today is Saturday, I went through alot to make this happen and have spent a bunch of money!!!!

I will have other tournaments if we dont get this one in!!!!

Please call me!!!

(813)-323-2151


----------



## kemical (Sep 6, 2008)

now all we have to do is the waiting game!!! :!: :!: 8-[ :-k :- :- :- 

and actually... ostpics:

i went fishing to this ramp on friday,,, and didnt catch crap... nothing zip, zilch, NADA!!

damn ... i hope ill catch something!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2008)

Come on you FL guys - give this a try. I woudl do it for sure if I live a few hundred miles closer


----------



## kemical (Sep 7, 2008)

inman59... what is the verdict???


----------



## inman59 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well it is after mid night and I only got two boats for sure RSVP so I'm gonna CANCEL... Sorry... IF you guys want a tournment I am going to try again soon so i need more interest! I have everything needed, the tent set-ups, tables, scale, everything to host the tournamnet!!!


----------



## kemical (Sep 7, 2008)

just woke up o drink something and check if were still on,,, CRAP! well next time .. thanks anyways


----------



## shamoo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats ashame inman, you're commended for your effort =D>, maybe change the whole venue to a redfish tourney. It sounded like there was enough interest.


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2008)

inman59 :beer:

You done good sir! You will get them next time!


----------

